# Did I read somewhere that your 4th function is the dominant function of your parent?



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think this statement applies to everyone, but interestingly enough, my mom is ISFJ


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

my fourth is the auxiliary of my mum and the dom of my brother


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Me: Fi-Ne-Si-Te

Mom: Leads with Fe
Dad: Leads with Ti

It's wrong!


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

believe half of what u hear
and what u see nothing


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Good Lord no!

I'm ISTJ and my parents are the Si-est Si's that ever Si'ed. If anything I think parents dominant function increases your chance of ''inherting'' their type.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Well no, but my parents are both ENFPs, so basically their function stack is my shadow function stack and vice versa.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

My dad and I share dom and inferior functions (Fi-Te), and my mom and I don't have any in common. However, my peternal grandma is Fi-tertiary so that's kinda close?


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't know that that's necessarily true. 
I share the same dominant function with my mom, and my 4th function is Ti, while my dad's first function is Te. 

I think personality type is its own independent thing, though environment & upbringing can affect how various traits & functions are expressed/developed.


----------



## OrangeYou (Mar 4, 2017)

All kids of two parents could only be at most, 4 different types if that were true. My mom is ISFJ, dad is ENTJ, my sister is ISFJ. So no. I think it's pretty random for the most part. Dual parents often have dual and identical children, which is the only genetic correlation theory I've seen so far.


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

My Mum's dom is my inferior. But yes I have observed particularly difficult parent-child pairings as in, 'OMG it's already so difficult to raise a child, why do they have to end up being your opposite???'

But love, I guess


----------



## oiseaudrole (Feb 17, 2014)

Oooh! Interesting! My inferior function is Se, which is my dad's dominant function. He's an ESTP and I believe I'm an INFJ.

My mom is an ISTJ, so we share no functions.


----------



## OwlPencil (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't believe that's true, but this happens to be the case with my mom and me. I'm ENFP and she's ISFJ, which means her dom function, Si, is my inferior.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Oprah said:


> Did I read somewhere that your 4th function is the dominant function of your parent?
> 
> ... or something like that?
> I remember seeing that somewhere but I don't remember where.
> ...



Considering the OP's later comment and quote re: Jung's reference to OPPOSITE gender parent.

Yes that works for me.
My Inferior is Si and my Father's dominant is Si.
I am ENTP and Dad is ISFJ.

It doesn't correlate for my Mother who is ESFJ with Auxiliary Si.
But it is a surprisingly close outcome notwithstanding she is the same gender as me - which contradict's Jung's OPPOSITE gender parent theory.

Do I think it's valid? Perhaps ...
One possible reason for non-correlation is whether respondants have mis-typed their Parents?
Otherwise, I think it's random to be honest.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

So far....it doesn't seem consistent. 

My Mom and I don't share any functions at all.

My Dad's dominant function is my tertiary function.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Whoo necro time! :crazy:

I don't think this is true as a rule but in my family, my mom's second function is my inferior function and vice versa. My sister and my dad are duals - same functions, opposite order.

But then, my dad and I share our dominant function so that...didn't work. :crazy:

I'm also not 100% sure of these family types.  But I think at this point, they're probably right.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, the only way to verify this theory's validity is to find how cognitive functions look from a neuroscientific perspective.
If we inherit DNA from our parents, and DNA is responsible for structuring our bodies, including our brains, hence it may be responsible for structuring our functions as well. 

From an evolutionary point of view, it also makes sense for functions to be inherited and passed down, as any function configuration represents a "specimen" and therefore a "model" of a species. But keeping in mind how evolution works, nothing is ever inherited or passed down as "raw" exact copies, but is rather mutated/molded to adapt to a changing environment better. Hence then the question would be, does an "evolutionary mutation" for Ni imply its shift from inferior to dominant position? Or does an "evolutionary mutation" of Ni imply its conversion to Ne? With the latter being true, there might be no connection between parental and kin functions, with the former being true - there might be.

As far as my personal circumstances are concerned, it seems that both of my parents are Sensors, while I'm an absolutely confident Intuitive. Which in any case signals that my parents' weaker function became my stronger function. But I'm not confident enough in other aspect of their functions and types to make further analysis.


----------



## pikapal (Nov 20, 2018)

It might be right for some people my parents are ISTJ- mom and ESTJ- dad. I'm INFP.


----------



## 543452 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, lets see. I'm an INFJ. My mom is an ISFJ. My dad is an ESFP. Overall, while the theory may not be consistent, it does pertain to me. That, and both of my parent annoy the hell out of me since one chants "Comfort and safety!" while the other one chants "Action and revelry!". I respect them both, but I hope and pray that this theory doesn't become real because children that are born from parents of demonic and inferior functions are highly likely to isolate themselves out of annoyance.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Checks out for me personally. Mom is Fe dom while I'm pretty sure I'm inf Fe. Dad seems fellow ISTP, though.


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

doesnt work for me at all. and its rare that both parents share the same dom function so this statement never really had a chance to prove itself true.


----------

